# Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig



## Dirk Müller (27. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt aus der gegend oder hat schon dort geangelt.
Wäre über jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## carp12 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig*

@Dirk
Versuch es mal in "Regional" PLZ 0. Vielleicht kann man dir da helfen.


----------



## Dirk Müller (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig*

danke für den Tip habe es dort noch mal probiert


----------



## Maik Otto (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig*

Hallo,
ein sehr interessantes wenn auch schwierig zu beangeldes Gewässer.
Der Kanal ist an fast keiner Stelle mit dem Auto direkt befahrbar ausgenommen der Bereich der sogenannten Ochsenkopfbrücke/Dölzig dort hat man den Wagen wenigstens
In "Fühlweite". Die Breite beträgt ca 20-25 Meter .Auf Tiefen 
von Mittig ca 4 Meter sollte man sich 
einstellen. Vom Ufer geht es meist schnell abfallend in die 
Tiefe. Aus der Stadt kommend ist ab Mai 
mit relativ viel Kraut zurechnen. Aber es gibt Traumhafte 
Angelstellen und Fische im Kraut .Tip Stelle ausloten
am besten an der anderen Uferseite vor den Bäumen
anfüttern und fangen
Die Wasserqualität ist fast trinkbar.
Baden selbstverständlich.In Rückmarsdorf ist ein riesen Real
markt und MD usw . 
Weiterhin sind im Stadtbereich oft Fußgänger und Radfahrer 
tagsüber unterwegs. Nachtangel,Zelt 
usw natürlich#6 erlaubt !!!nur sollte man sich den 
Platzverhältnissen anpassen da die Ufer oft
steil abfallend sind.Und auf dem Weg die Rassanten 
unterwegs . An Trainingstagen ist mit Ruderen zu
rechnen speziell im Bereich Rückmarsdorf (Basis) in Richtung
Dölzig.Stört aber nicht wirklich die Fische.
Fische sind auch fang bar großer Grasser.Carps in allen 
Größen und Hecht .Mitunter gestaltet 
Sich der Köderfischfang etwas langatmig#t .
In Dölzig ist ein Angelladen zwecks Karten usw. 
Empfehlen kann ich den Bereich Ochsenkopfbrücke/Dölzig 
in Richtung Stadt und ab Brücke Rückmarsdorf in 
beide Richtungen.


----------



## Dirk Müller (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig*

Super ich danke dir für den ausführlichen Bericht hat mir sehr weiter geholfen .
Dann kann im April fast nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## pizza123 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Elster-Saale-Kanal Leipzig*

wisst ihr wie wes jetzt zur zeit ausieht in dölzig am elster saale kanal?

stark verkrautet oder nicht ...
 mit welchen köder und mit welcher motage sollte ich es jetzt probieren#c


----------

